# Hive top Vs. bucket feeders



## Nephidoc (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought an expensive ($36) dollar hive top feeder from Bee-Commerce. They took almost a month to get it to me and I got my bees before the feeder.
So I went to my local hardware store and got a 2 gallon bucket and used it, inverted with 8 tiny holes, instead.

I am working with 2 hives. So when the feeder came I replaced one of the buckets with the top feeder. I never saw more then 2-3 bees getting anything from the feeder and the buckets had loads of bees. The hive with the bucket emptied about a gallon in 5 days and hardly any of the feeder was gone. I replaced the feeder with the old bucket and they seem to go after it much better.

Okay... did the bees get used to the bucket and reject the feeder? If I had started with the feeder would they have taken to it better? Anyone want a feeder?

Stan


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The bees'll use whatever has sugar in it usually, as long as they know it's there. Sometimes I'll slop a tiny bit of syrup onto the topbars when I'm filling a hivetop feeder. Which is my preference BTW, though I've not seen the Bee-commerce one. Kinda spendy equipment. I use the Mann Lake ones and LOVE them... few drowned bees, they can take 4 gallons in a couple days if they're really cranking.

Sure, I'll take the hivetop feeder .


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

We noticed if the hive was not strong it would not use the hive top feeder efficiently. The buckets were a better choice. But a strong hive can tune in a hive top feeder in a few day(fall feeding). In the spring i like the gallon buckets. They seem to not go through it as fast, but i know they get the appropriate amount of Fumigillan B. As well, last year we put on 2.5 gallon buckets and more than half leaked. There was a mess of dead bees. A gallon, if it leaks is not as messy, or as deadly to the bees.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Good morning, we have used the Miller type feeders (we made them ourselves) for some time. Then we tried the half gallon jars with small holes in the lids over the oblong hole of the inner cover. Of course we placed a medium over that for clearance. Now we use quart jars as they are easier to carry and we are only about a hundred feet from the house to the hive. Having said all that and for the benefit of all the hobbyists, it is my opinion that feeding in various forms works, but it has to be tailored to the individual who is doing the feeding, the geographic location, the time of year, the temperament of the bees, the weather, economics, the availability of nectar sources and least but not last the timing. In other words, and that has been said here many times too, there are many opinions on this subject and this road will be traveled as many times as there are beekeepers, both new and experienced. Take care and have fun


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The plastic bucket that I use are purchased at GRAINGER because the have a black ) ring in the lid that prevents leaking.
I am buying 100 of their black pails so that I can medicate with Fumagillin. The black plastic prevent the brake down of the Fumagillin.
Black plastic makes a nice warm syrup for winter/spring feeding.
If you have any black mold develop in the pail you can use bleach to sanatize the pail.
The pail will warm up the atmospheric gases in the pail and push the syrup out to the bees. 
I have 4 hive top feeders and I have never used them
Buckets are readily available and they are cost effective.
$16.00/ 4.60 = 3.48 pails
Ernie


----------



## Muscavaya (Jul 5, 2008)

Nephidoc said:


> I bought an expensive ($36) dollar hive top feeder from Bee-Commerce. They took almost a month to get it to me and I got my bees before the feeder.
> So I went to my local hardware store and got a 2 gallon bucket and used it, inverted with 8 tiny holes, instead.
> 
> I am working with 2 hives. So when the feeder came I replaced one of the buckets with the top feeder. I never saw more then 2-3 bees getting anything from the feeder and the buckets had loads of bees. The hive with the bucket emptied about a gallon in 5 days and hardly any of the feeder was gone. I replaced the feeder with the old bucket and they seem to go after it much better.
> ...


I am a second year beekeeper with experience with the Bee-Commerce hive top feeder. This has worked well for me. Holds three gallons of syrup or syrup on one side and water on the other...If the inner screen is placed into the provided grooves there is minimal drowning of bees. When a dearth occurs you would be surprised at how many bees are taking the syrup at one time.... over a hundred... can be refilled with absolutely no bother to the bees... and at the end of the season with screens removed can be easily cleaned and stacked for the winter. As said by another poster... a little bit of syrup drizzled down thru the access area on the top of the feeder will show the bees where to go for food. I will admit the feeder is a relatively expensive purchase but for the hobbyist is very a helpful and practical solution to the feeding of bees.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I look at Bee Commerce one

HiveTopper (Hive Top Feeder) Item: 3020 $36 http://www.bee-commerce.com/detail.aspx?ID=26

I was looking at bushy mountain farms on Catalog # 688 10 Frame Hive Top Feeder.........Shp. Wt. 10 lbs. $18.95 http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/images/2009catalogweb.pdf

They look like they would function similarly.


----------



## Killervector (Mar 12, 2011)

I have this hive-top feeder and I'm not happy with it. Bees are drowning, despite claims to the contrary.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-10-Frame-Hive-Top-Feeder/productinfo/423/

I really like the looks of the one from golden-bee. Bees can feed from the center, and you can still use the inner cover it appears. Anyone have experience with it?


----------

